# Upgrade Gentoo 2004.3

## Guzymuzy

Ola caros colegas....

Gostaria de saber se vocês já fizeram o upgrade para o Gentoo 2004.3

Quais as vantagens?

Alguma correção sobre falha de segurança?

Todos deveriam fazê-lo?

Obrigado,

Gustavo MottaLast edited by Guzymuzy on Mon Feb 14, 2005 2:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackFenix

Acredito que a versão 2004.3 esteja realmente boa e certamente vc vai atualizar para ela assim q fizer um emerge --sync e emerge -uD world (se vc cosutma atualizar seu gentoo com certa frequencia)

----------

## fernandotcl

É só remover o link do make.profile no /etc e linkar de novo com o profile do 2004.3 no /usr/share/portage/profiles.

----------

## Kobal

Não sei se é bug, mais aqui eu fiz uma instalação nova, ele dava erro no automake. É porque têm que tar instalado o autoconf antes, eu compilei o autoconf na mão ai sim o automake instalou. Mesmo se fizer emerge autoconf ele tenta compilar o automake antes.

----------

## To

É algo que vou experimentar, já que ando com x86 a usar as packages teoricamente experimentais, tb não me costa dar esse salto.

Tó

EDITED: Fernando, o link não deve ser feito de /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *To wrote:*   

> EDITED: Fernando, o link não deve ser feito de /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 ?

 

No caso de uma instalação normal x86, sim.  :Wink: 

----------

## domus-br

ola pessoal,

acho que foi em sequencia disso, que começaram e me surgir muitos problemas, fui fazer um link que o portage recomendava, dizia que meu profile ta depreciado, e que precisava atulizar um novo portage e refazer o link do profile

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.0

depois disso a maioria dos programas nao compilava e dava um erro no meio da compilaçao será que isso tem relaçao? vou refazer este link pro profile mais novo e ver o que dá

grato

----------

## Lucky_JL

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   EDITED: Fernando, o link não deve ser feito de /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 ? 
> 
> No caso de uma instalação normal x86, sim. 

 

Não nos devia aparecer um  /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.3 ? é k aparece o 2004.0 e o 2004.2 ...

Instalei o gentoo a partir do live cd do 2004.2

Lucky_JL

----------

## fernandotcl

domus-br, você atualizou o Portage? Geralmente ele quem reclama do profile estar desatualizado, depois de um emerge sync.

----------

## Guzymuzy

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> ola pessoal,
> 
> acho que foi em sequencia disso, que começaram e me surgir muitos problemas, fui fazer um link que o portage recomendava, dizia que meu profile ta depreciado, e que precisava atulizar um novo portage e refazer o link do profile
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.0
> ...

 

Eu recebi essa mesma mensagem após um emerge sync, mas eu refiz o o link para o 2004.2 mesmo.

Não tive coragem de migrar ainda.

Está tudo funcionando bem.

Li certa vez uma frase sobre Linux de uma pessoa bastante exagerada:

"se tudo está funcionando... não mexa" 

Na certa ele não usava o Gentoo   :Razz: 

Gustavo Motta

----------

## domus-br

sim pessoal, eu fiz isso pq depois que fiz um emerge sync ele ficou enchendo o saco pra eu atualizar o portage e refazer o make.profile, nao sei se por esta açao eu nao consigo mais concluir a instalaçao do xorg, ele compila certinho, quando ja vai salvando os binarios no local certo ele da um erro de programaçao phyton (acho que assim que escreve) ee cancela a instalaçao, eu fiz um emerge -b pra gerar o pacote, quando vo instalar com emerge -k da o mesmo erro, vcs sabem alguma forma de capturar essa mensagem em modo texto, sem ser o emerge -k xorg-x11 > xorg.txt ??

quero capturar o erro para vcs verem, mas quando vou ver o txt, ele so captura do ponto onde parou de salvar os arquivos e nao captura o erro, estou impossibilitado de levantar um ambiente grafico por causa desse pau maluco, ele compila mas nao consegue instalar os binarios

----------

## To

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> domus-br, você atualizou o Portage? Geralmente ele quem reclama do profile estar desatualizado, depois de um emerge sync.

 

Exacto, foi exactamente isso que me chamou à atenção  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## anunakin

#emerge -uD world

......

```
>>> /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/helvB18-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2991, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1839, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2562, in doebuild

    return merge(mysettings["CATEGORY"],mysettings["PF"],mysettings["D"],mysettings["BUILDDIR"]+"/build-info",myroot,mysettings,myebuild=mysettings["EBUILD"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2695, in merge

    return mylink.merge(pkgloc,infloc,myroot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6670, in merge

    return self.treewalk(mergeroot,myroot,inforoot,myebuild,cleanup=cleanup)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6297, in treewalk

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,"",cfgfiledict,mymtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6551, in mergeme

    elif stat.S_ISREG(mydmode) or (stat.S_ISLNK(mydmode) and stat.S_ISREG(os.stat(mydest)[stat.ST_MODE])):

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/encodings.dir'
```

----------

## fernandotcl

Se eu não me engano, o encodings.dir é criado pelo Xfs na primeira vez que ele é rodado.

Btw, como o Xfs não é necessário (é inclusive um erro usá-lo), o X deve poder gerar esse arquivo também.

----------

## domus-br

 *anunakin wrote:*   

> #emerge -uD world
> 
> ......
> 
> ```
> ...

 

putz cara, vc relatou exatamente o meu problema!!  estou co a ultima versao do xorg, mas o sacana nao consegue conlcuir o emerge, da sempre esse pau maluco, pior que nem agora consigo nem voltar pra versao anterior do xorg, nem memso pro xfree, ambos geram o mesmo erro, alguem tem ideia de como se resolve isso?

----------

## domus-br

parece que existem mais pessoas passando pelo mesmo problema

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=253693&highlight=encodings+dir

pra resolver foi facil demais, bastou

```
rm -f /usr/share/fonts/misc/encodings.dir
```

 e resolveu meu problema, tente ai tb

t+

----------

## Mythos

Estás a usar o sudo ?

É que esse tipo de mensagens costumam dar quando não estamos como root, se calhar tens o teu sudouser mal configurado.

----------

## domus-br

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Estás a usar o sudo ?
> 
> É que esse tipo de mensagens costumam dar quando não estamos como root, se calhar tens o teu sudouser mal configurado.

 

eu nem uso sudo, quero até distancia dele, mas ja consegui resolver o problema e apareceram outros, algumas teclas do teclado abnt2, nao funciona e ficaram invertidas, o interrogação por exemplo nao funciona, e tecla de barra invertida e pipe, estao saindo sinal de maior e menor <>  o meu abnt é aquele tem o pipe e barra invertida do lado SHIFT esquerdo, so que ele ta saindo ao lado do backspace, com versao anterior do xorg estava tudo funcionando, bastou atualizar e zuou tudo

xorg-6.8.0-r3

----------

## Guzymuzy

Eu tive esse mesmo problema e resolvi criando a pasta

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/encodings.dir

dei um novo emerge e tudo bem...

Gustavo Motta

----------

## domus-br

Pessoal venho aqui comunicar que atualizando o xorg para versao 6.8.0-r4, resolveu meu problema de acentos ou do mapeamento do teclado, esta tudo perfeito agora!!

?|?|?|?|?|   :Laughing:    sai interrogação que é uma blz agora

grato a todos

----------

## lmpinto

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> vcs sabem alguma forma de capturar essa mensagem em modo texto, sem ser o emerge -k xorg-x11 > xorg.txt ??

 

Desculpa lá a demora  :Smile: 

Quanto a esta tua dúvida, procura na man page da bash por "REDIRECTION".

Ensina-te a fazer isto:

```
emerge xorg-x11 2>&1 > xorg.txt
```

Se quiseres ir vendo o que se passa, podes usar o tee:

```
emerge xorg-x11 2>&1 | tee xorg.txt
```

----------

## To

Ou o sempre velhinho tail ... gostos  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

